# All motor tips for GA16DE!!



## lynchGTS (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello!I have a 92 sentra ga16de and I want to know some Low budget performance tricks to do...I know this is a old question but Im new with this car! THANKS!!


----------



## lynchGTS (Mar 1, 2008)

No one KNOW??????


----------



## anobii (Jun 13, 2004)

Low buck stuff would be: 
Cold air intake, header, 2.25" exhaust, sr20 throttlebody, underdrive crank pulley, advancing the timing and running premium fuel (free  ), ditching the A/C (sheds a ton of weight), maybe look into weather or not there is a manual rack and pinion to get rid of the power steering pump, redline MTL in the tranny. Thats what i can think of at the moment.


Pretty much everything after that increases in cost exponentially. ie, engine rebuild with custom pistons, lots of machine work, cams, port and polish the head...alot, lighten rotating mass (flywheel, butchercrank, aftermarket rods) the list could go on for pages.

With the low buck stuff, you could possibly see a net power gain in the neighborhood of 10 maybe 15hp and an equal amount of torque. 

In anycase, in general, the basic rules for tuning is the same for all engines: an engine is an air pump, the more efficiant it is at moving air in and pushing it out, the more work it will do (hp and torque). 

And remember the addage "speed=money, how fast you wanna go?"

Cheers


----------



## lynchGTS (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for that info!! I think Im go with the intake and then with the header and the other things.But i got a question some people said to me that the header is not good because the engine is not too high in compression.What do you think?


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

lynchGTS said:


> Thanks for that info!! I think Im go with the intake and then with the header and the other things.But i got a question some people said to me that the header is not good because the engine is not too high in compression.What do you think?


I wish NPM mag still exist. It will give you all the info you need to increase performance of your GA16DE. Intake, header, exhaust, UR pulley, advance timing (free), high performance fluids(oil, tranny, coolant, brakes). These are just some of the easy bolt-ons. Keep searching the forum for more info. Iam sure you will find more details. BTW your question with the header, forget about that because that is not true at all.


----------



## alfsentra (May 24, 2006)

Low Budget...!
- Header.
- 2" exhaust.
- advance timing.
- CAI.
- SR20 TB
- UR pulley.
- Fidanza flywheel

Others:
- Delete P/S
- Cams.
- SR20DE Injectors, Maf, coolant tempeture sensor... with SR20 ECU Program in OBD1 only.
- P&P
- etc ..........!


----------



## jeggy (May 8, 2008)

does anyone knew what is the exact pillar gauge measurement for its intake and exhaust of 1990 nissan sentra sgx?


----------

